# X-Fusion Vector RPV - Meinungen?



## Deleted 17227 (20. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
ich überlege mir ein neues Bike zuzulegen und an diesen Bike ist der X-Fusion Vector RPV verbaut.

Im www finde ich keine Tests oder Berichte über ihn, dass einzige was ich gefunden habe ist, dass Nicolai diesen Dämpfer an seinen Bikes verbaut.

Meine Frage ist nun, wer kann mir etwas zu diesem Dämpfer sagen, taugt der was oder eher nicht?

Gruß Rockshox


----------



## WODAN (20. Juli 2007)

RockShox" data-source="post: 3896504"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
RockShox schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich überlege mir ein neues Bike zuzulegen und an diesen Bike ist der X-Fusion Vector RPV verbaut.
> 
> Im www finde ich keine Tests oder Berichte über ihn, dass einzige was ich gefunden habe ist, dass Nicolai diesen Dämpfer an seinen Bikes verbaut.
> ...



Kommt auf Dein Einsatzgebiet an.
Ich würde auf jeden Fall den Aufpreis für einen Fox bezahlen, ist aber nur meine persönliche Meinung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 17227 (20. Juli 2007)

Einsatzbereich: Freeride/Bikepark/Enduro


----------



## Omegar (20. Juli 2007)

Der steckt in meinem UFO-ST und macht eigendlich nen guten job. Die Zugstufe lässt sich bemerkbar verstellen und vom Ansprechverhalten ist er Top. Natürlich kann ein FOX DHX 5.0 mehr..... aber wenn er schon im Bike steckt arbeitet er einwandfrei. Die angegebene ProPedal-Funktion konnte ich allerdings noch nicht spüren.... 
Wenn der Dämpfer zum Rahmensett gehört: lass ihn drin und nimm die Kohle für ne ordentliche Gabel. Wenn du den Dämpfer aber dazukaufen willst... lass es und gib nen Hunderter mehr aus....


----------



## sebi82 (22. Juli 2007)

Omegar schrieb:


> Die angegebene ProPedal-Funktion konnte ich allerdings noch nicht spüren....
> Wenn der Dämpfer zum Rahmensett gehört: lass ihn drin und nimm die Kohle für ne ordentliche Gabel. Wenn du den Dämpfer aber dazukaufen willst... lass es und gib nen Hunderter mehr aus....



was heisst dass du bei gegenanstiegen im wiegetritt ein auf und ab im rahmen hast, oder wie?? möchte mir auch evtl ein helius fr zulegen und hatte die gleiche gedankliche reihenfolge wie du: x-fusion vector drin lassen und dafür eine schönere gabel und einen geilen radsatz!!


----------



## KampfkazzZ (23. Juli 2007)

Ich fahre den x-fusion vector in meinem Helius FR und werde ihn Ende August gegen einen Rocco tauschen. Ich war vorher auf einem Canyon ESX unterwegs, das einen RS Pearl verbaut hatte. Ich habe den Eindruck, dass das Fahrwerk da um eines williger zu Werke gegangen ist und führe das auf den X-Fusion zurück. 
Im Moment fühlt sich die Sache irgendwie sehr teigig an. Bei gröberen Schlägen macht er seine Aufgabe gut, aber auf einem einfachen, holprigen Singletrail wünsch ich mir das anders.

Obs einem die Kohle wert ist, muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Mir hat mein Händler angeboten, mir den Rocco für ein Wochenende einzubauen und mich danach frei entscheiden zu können. Er scheint sich seiner Sache da schon sehr sicher zu sein. 
Ich auf der anderen Seite trauere der Fahrwerksqualität nach, die ich vorher hatte und möchte nun nicht auf einem Nicolai eine schlechtere performance in Kauf nehmen.

Happy Trails,  
KampfkazzZ


----------



## Omegar (24. Juli 2007)

Wenn ich am berg ordentlich in die pedale trete wippt die karre. im sitzen keht es eigendlich ganz gut. die bewegung ist minimal und man merkt sie kaum. Wenn du dir aber ein Helius kaufen willst, musst du die verschiedenen Hinterbausysteme beachten. Nen Eingelenker wippt ohne pro-pedal.... bei nem Horst-Link sollte das allerdings nicht der Falls sein. Darum wurde das System ja auch von Nicolai übernommen... und Patendgebühren an spezialized bezahlt...


----------



## KONA_pepe (24. Juli 2007)

SPV, Pro Pedal usw. ist kein Lockout  

In meinem Norco 4- Gelenker wippts(FSR von Specialized), auch wenn das Pro Pedal zu is leicht.
In meinem Zonenschein; abgestützter Eingelenker ebenfalls.
Bei meinem alten Kona Stab primo war Pro Pedal auch kein Segen  
Mein alter CC'ler war en Eingelenker und da hat in dem Fall das SPV auch nicht alles abgeschaltet.

Wenn ma dann noch im stehen fährt is es klar das die Schüssel wippt... sowas is also normal das sich noch was tut hinten au´ßer ma hat en Lockout


----------



## sebi82 (24. Juli 2007)

ja. dass lockout kein spv oder pp ist weiss ich... leider viele andere nicht! darum heissts ja pro pedal und nicht lockout ;-)
vom helius würd ich mir nur mal den viergelenker anschaffen!! was anderes bringts nicht! momentan fahr ich einen new slayer von rocky und der ist mit dem rp3 affengeil zu fahren... das nicolai möcht ich mir aufbauen, weils im herbst manchmal etwas langweilig ist und ich dann an einem geilen bike basteln kann, welches dann fit ist, im sommer!
...oder ein knolly delirium, weiss nicht so genau! mal schauen!


----------



## roelant (24. Juli 2007)

Ich fahre jetzt ein Roco RC World Cup (222mm) in ein Helius FR. Es funktioniert ausgezeichnet. Kein platform, es wippt ein klein bisschen. Nicht so viel, dass es wirklich stört. Der Orange Eingelenker einer Freund wippt deutlich mehr. 
Lockout bringt nur was auf die Strasse, ein aktiver Hinterbau ist schon gut dem Trail hinauf. Einfach sitzen bleiben wann möglich.


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Juli 2007)

roelant schrieb:


> Ich fahre jetzt ein Roco RC World Cup (222mm) in ein Helius FR. Es funktioniert ausgezeichnet. Kein platform, es wippt ein klein bisschen. Nicht so viel, dass es wirklich stört. Der Orange Eingelenker einer Freund wippt deutlich mehr.
> Lockout bringt nur was auf die Strasse, ein aktiver Hinterbau ist schon gut dem Trail hinauf. Einfach sitzen bleiben wann möglich.



ja  roelant der Roco RC World  ist schon ein klasse dämpfer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebi82 (26. Juli 2007)

good to know!! merci beaucoup!! (?)


----------



## Biker 93 (9. Juli 2008)

habe auch einen im meinen bergamont big air 6.8 und der ist mir gebrochen.


----------



## tobede (10. Juli 2008)

Biker 93 schrieb:


> habe auch einen im meinen bergamont big air 6.8 und der ist mir gebrochen.



Das is übel. 
Was hast gemacht, ihn überansprucht oder war es ne Laune der Natur?


----------



## k-epsilon (10. Juli 2008)

Omegar schrieb:


> Darum wurde das System ja auch von Nicolai übernommen... und Patendgebühren an spezialized bezahlt...



Gilt das Spezialized Patent auch in der EU? Muessen nicht nur Hersteller, die Raeder in den USA verkaufen, Patentgebuehren an Spezialized zahlen?


----------



## Biker 93 (10. Juli 2008)

ich weiß es nicht.eingendlich dürfte der bei meinen gewicht nicht kapput gehen.aber ich habe auch ein paar schöne sprünge damit gemacht.


----------



## lauriin (14. Januar 2010)

was hat den der xfusion vector rpv für eine einbaulänge bei 180mm federweg??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biker 93 (16. Januar 2010)

216mm


----------



## guru39 (16. Januar 2010)

Biker 93 schrieb:


> 216mm



Nicolai verbaut keine Dämpfer mit diesem Mass.


----------

